# My rescue cat is missing!! Please help!



## FernD123 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi All, 

I got a 6 year old rescue cat on Monday evening. She’s had a hard time, both her two previous owners sadly passed away and I want to make this home her third and final forever home. She’s quite skittish but was doing really well. I have three other cats who we weren’t introducing her to yet. However, on Tuesday evening we let her investigate the house but now I can’t find her and haven’t seen her since! No doors or windows were open for her to get out of, I’m so so so terribly worried and upset about where she is. I’ve looked absolutely everywhere and cannot think of anywhere else or what else to do. I’ve tried Tuna, her food, shaking treats, calling her…everything..but she’s nowhere to be seen. Please help me, I’m so so worried. 
Thanks 
F


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you check all drawers, cupboards, and closets? I've had a cat get herself shut in a drawer, and another in a closet once

Here's an idea. Can you sequester your other cats overnight in one room. Leave out some nice yummy food and a litter box in an easily found area. new cats generally explore their homes at night, when it's quiet.

In the morning you'll know if she's been out to eat and toilet..

There's got to be a place she's squeezed herself. Under the stove. found a hole in the floor somewhere. 

The dryer vent!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

As Lorilu said. Cats are _so_ good at hiding, especially in places you'd think they wouldn't fit into.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have under bed storage check there. Also spare beds one of mine hid under the bottom sheet. I had searched the room but only saw movement when I sat on the bed. 
It's unbelievable what a small space they can squeeze into.

Hope she turns up soon


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It happened so often to fosters I rehomed - panic phone call saying he/she must have got out. One pair got under the kitchen units. She will come out when she's hungry!!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Hope you find her soon! x


----------

